# Smoking Pheasant



## deadwaterfowl_lead (Jul 10, 2008)

Hopefully there are some people out there to help me out with smoking a pheasant any thing would help just got the smoker. Its a bradley.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Do a search in recipes. There is a great recipe there for smoked pheasant...I think NDTerminator is the author

:beer:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

check out www.smokingmeatforums.com i think is the link.....anything and everything about smoking anything you can think of. awesome people on there as well to help with anything


----------

